

Where can I download a legal copy of Win XP MCE 2005? - burkesquires

If I have a valid serial number on a PC, where can I download a legal copy of Win XP Media Edition 2005?
======
justanotheruser
You can join Microsoft's TechNet program for $199 (
[http://technet.microsoft.com/en-
us/subscriptions/bb892759.as...](http://technet.microsoft.com/en-
us/subscriptions/bb892759.aspx) ) and download XP MCE 2005, along with most
any Microsoft product: [http://technet.microsoft.com/en-
us/subscriptions/downloads/d...](http://technet.microsoft.com/en-
us/subscriptions/downloads/default.aspx) . For $349 you can access the
Enterprise products as well.

------
burkesquires
Thanks @justanotheruser; Now if I am doing this as a favor for a friend is
there a free download apart from a torrent?

